# Teleperformance fee for EEA family permit



## kanusi (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Can anyone answer to my question: MUST I PAY 59 POUNDS ON TELEPERFORMANCE WEBSITE FOR MY EEA FAMILY PERMIT APPOINTMENT, OTHERWISE MY APPLICATION CAN BE CANCELLED? 

My appointment is on 22 April and I haven't found much information about this payment. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes it is a processing fee.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't have to pay any fees for EEA family permit, even 'processing fee' to a commercial visa partner.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What if that is the only option to apply where you are? 
EU regs do allow for a processing fee but say it should be minimal, £59 is not really small.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EU regs don't allow any fees for EEA family permit. You can have reasonable fee for residence card.


----------



## kanusi (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank everyone for your reply. 

I applied via visa4uk in Athens. I've got the appointment confirmation and the email visa4uk sent me officially said that my application fee is 0. Then I saw a message on visa4uk saying that: 59 pounds is the additional fee paid on the teleperformance website for their appointment service. 

I feel worried because I completed my booking 3 weeks ago and now I couldn't find my booking date and the application status turned to be INCOMPLETED. I booked again today. I have to wait for nearly one month to get the appointment. There are only 2 days available in April, although I tried to book in March. 

Does anyone have the same experience like me? 59 pounds is not small money and If I attempted to pay teleperformance when it's not necessary, I can't get refund. But I also worry my booking can be cancelled.


----------



## kanusi (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is my EEA family permit application. Please tell me if you think I need to amend anything. Thank you in advance. 
My husband is British. We are living in Athens. 

I. Non-EEA national: 
- Origianl passport 
- Valid Schengen visa to Greece
- Residency certificate, valid 1 year, stating that my residency card in Greece is being processed 
- Greek tax number (showing my address in Greece) 

II. British citizen: 
- Copy of passport 
- Residency card in Greece 
- Job contract 
- 6 month payslips 
- 6 month bank statement 
- Insurance number in Greece 

II. Relationship 
- Original marriage certificate & translated version 
- Rental agreement in Greece with both of our names 
- 3 internet bills
- 3 electricity bills 
- wedding pictures 
- emails 
- British citizen sponsor letter 
- A letter to explain our relationship history 
- tickets to travel together 

Note: 
- I used to travel with him to England as his girlfriend in 2012 
- Our marriage certificate was inked on the day my husband left my home country for his business. We were apart for 7 months. During that time, we kept contact every day. I also sent him gifts, I attached bills as evidences. I feel worried that the UKBA would questioned the fact the our marriage certificate was granted on the day my husband left. 
- We have been in relationship for 3 years and married for 1 year.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How long have you been together in Greece?


----------



## kanusi (Jan 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> How long have you been together in Greece?


My husband has been working in Greece (a full-time job) since Sep/ 2013 
I came to Greece and have been living with him since Oct/ 2013. 
We met each other in Jan 2011 and got married in Feb 2013. Our marriage certificate was issued on Mar 2013, 2 hours before my husband's departure.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you have since been living together since Oct 2013 and can prove such the short time to his departure might not matter. Are your bills in joint names?


----------



## kanusi (Jan 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> If you have since been living together since Oct 2013 and can prove such the short time to his departure might not matter. Are your bills in joint names?


No. Only my husband's name is on the bills.
How about to attach:
We have a joint bank account. 
Receipts from our dancing class


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


kanusi said:


> No. Only my husband's name is on the bills.
> How about to attach:
> We have a joint bank account.
> Receipts from our dancing class


Have y'all jointed a library? Do you attend Church service? Is there more evidence y'all could easily stay there in Greece should that be the case? 

Do you currently have a family doctor?

As you are being sponsored under Surinder Singh, providing evidence of "centre of life" it's now essential.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

